# it's almost here



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

finnaly friday is opening day for pheasents and i can't wait i will be heading to grand river will anyone else be there the more the better the find those birds


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm thinking of going to Delaware opening day. Will be alone if someone would like to hook up. Never been pheasant hunting before other than kicking up the occasional bird when rabbit hunting. Anyone know anything about Delaware? Also, because I typically don't hunt birds I never get that HIP #. How do I go about that now after allready buying the licence or do I even need it?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I will be hunting with an 870 12 gauge....only shotgun I own. How heavy a shot do you reccomend for Pheasant. [email protected]


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out the opening day lunch provided by hunt ohio! http://www.huntohio.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2095


----------



## Johnch (Oct 28, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> I will be hunting with an 870 12 gauge....only shotgun I own. How heavy a shot do you reccomend for Pheasant. [email protected]


A 870 is a fine shotgun !!

If you are hunting with a good pointer , 7 1/2 trap loads will do , thru a IC choke 

If hunting with a normal flushing dog or with out a dog , I would use 1 1/4 oz of #6 going at least 1330 fps thru a Mod choke 
NOT the cheap Winchester rabit and pheasant or duck and pheasant , these loads should not be sold IMO

If you are going to hunt a ODNR wetland/waterfowl area where nontoxic shot is required ( ME ) 
I will be shooting 1 1/8 oz of steel #4 backed up with #3 
Oh the birds I will be after will be wild 

Johnch


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I do not have a dog...will be trying to flush em out my self I guess. I havn't done it before so not sure how it's gonna go. I just thought Delaware would be a good oppertunity to give it a shot. I hear they are going to release 800 birds on Thursday. It will probably be a madhouse Friday, huh? Do they only release cocks? I may not even get a bird because of lack of experience I will be extra cautious to make sure I'm not shooting at hens. Does anyone know if steel shot is required at Delaware? Does anyone know where they release the birds? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to learn as much as possible as I am a neebie.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I went and got some shells, could not find exactly what was reccomended so I got the closest thing to it. I got 1 3/8 oz #5 shot at 1300 fps. Should get the job done.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

bass, stop by the deer creek area, we'll be doing some hunting... and would be glad to help you out. see the above mentioned topic at huntohio


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I Am Heading Out To Grand River On Friday With My 2 Dogs And A Buddies Son If Anyone Wants To Join Us Send Me A Pm


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I allready took an invitation to hunt with ErieAngler and his father or I would go. My first time pheasant hunting, I feel like a kid at Christmas.....I can't wait.


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anybody heading to Killdeer Plains for this weekend?


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

sorry bass..i caught this to soon! 

We always go around noon after everyone else has called it a day. We have limited out the past three years.

Our purchasing manager has a pointing lab, and she is amazing. I didnt want to see you out there stomping the brush without a dog..you would be in for a long day!! lol..possible..but tough hunting.

good luck on the first hunt. On a side note. There is a nice pheasant farm just outside delaware right close to the wildlife area. I can get the particualrs if you would like. I have hunted there several times and for 60$bucks its well worth is. a TOTAL BLAST!!

pr


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> ... Also, because I typically don't hunt birds I never get that HIP #. How do I go about that now after allready buying the licence or do I even need it?


BassBlaster,
Go to the ODNR site and procede as if you were going to buy a hunting license online. Select only the HIP certification, provide the info they ask for and then checkout. It's free. No credit card number needed. You then print out the certificate. That's how I got mine because I forgot when I was getting my Ohio small game permit. It's done on a state-by-state basis; even though I did the HIP survey in MN I still had to do it in Ohio. Remember, you don't need HIP if you aren't going to hunt migratory birds: woodcock, snipe, rail, ducks, geese etc.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I wasn't sure if I needed it for pheasant or not so I went ahead and got it. It was free so no big deal.

Pure.....I took an invitation from ErieAngler to hunt with him and his father. They don't use a dog but say they always get birds. Even if I don't see a bird, it will be nice to be out in the field, meeting new people and hopefully making new friends. They say we are hunting till around one. I may stay and try to kick up some bunnies so maybe I'll run into some of you.

I would also like to thank everyone that did invite me along. I don't know alot of people that hunt. All my hunting buddies just hunt deer wich is my favorite but I still love rabbits and squirrels and hopefully pheasants. I look forward to eventually meeting and hunting with more of you.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I use high-brass 7 1/2's on pheasants. Anymore, find I need as much pattern as I can get. Son can still shoot pretty well and uses No. 5's.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I use #6 low brass through skeet, cylinder, or improved cylinder on pen-raised phez. #7-1/2 shot would probably work as well. I snap shoot the slow-flying pen birds pretty close, modified would leave me nothing to clean. Wild phez require #4, #5, or #6 through modified. The smaller the shot, the less feathers are dragged into the meat.


----------

